# some pics of my fish



## cichlidioot (Jan 22, 2005)

some pics of my fish




























1 Meeki
2 Bocourty
3 Synspilum

Greetz Adri


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, i must say, very impressive! theyre beautiful!


----------

